# Reflex Cartel vs Mission



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Good point you make, but I'm not convinced the differences are "massive" across the mission-cartel-malavita reflex lines. I was in Burton's new store in San Francisco today fondling all 3...there's not a lot between them flexing the highbacks by hand. Yeah, you could say the malas this year are maybe a little stiffer torsionally, especially those with the wingbacks, but cartels are by no means "soft", ditto missions...all 3 are close to each other. Maybe more noticeable riding, baseplates etc. but for me the pick of the 3 was the cartel, especially the restricted model with the asym ankle strap. I already own last year's malavita but going cartel this season on a second board. You can stick them on anything...

What I would say is that the genesis is noticeably softer torsionally in the highback than the 3 above. That was definitely noticeable yet Burton claim the stiffness is a "6" on their scale, same as the mala and mission. Certainly doesn't feel that way and the sales assistant agreed it was softer than the others (again cartel, mala, mission)...


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

i don't thing the baseplate from diff yr and models have the same material, same mold maybe.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

24WERD said:


> i don't thing the baseplate from diff yr and models have the same material, same mold maybe.


Both are made of "Single-Component 30% Short-Glass/Nylon Composite"

Missions stiffer than Cartels. Unless the strap makes a that much difference.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Threads like this is where HKTLDR would have been super helpful  

Personally, i couldnt tell a real performance difference between Cartel and Mission. The Cartel is more plush on the strap padding and foot bed, but i have Mission and they don't leave me hoping for more comfort at all. They are both super light and well-built.

The only way of really knowing is trying them both on the same setup... or just saying fuck it and choosing one.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Threads like this is where HKTLDR would have been super helpful
> 
> Personally, i couldnt tell a real performance difference between Cartel and Mission. The Cartel is more plush on the strap padding and foot bed, but i have Mission and they don't leave me hoping for more comfort at all. They are both super light and well-built.
> 
> The only way of really knowing is trying them both on the same setup... or just saying fuck it and choosing one.


Mission on order. I will update once I've tested them out and compared to Cartel. 

Anyone compared the 2012 and 2013 (or 2014) Cartel? In another thread I thought someone said it the 2012 was more freeride/stiffer and 2013 freestyle/softer but both rated 7 by Burton. The 2013 highjack feels softer but I wonder if its actually progressively stiffer (vs linear) than the old. Like the new Diode highjack.


----------

